# HELP !! i wanna lose body fats without losing face fats



## sos (Apr 19, 2010)

lately i have been dieting and i do aerobics regularly in the gym,, and it worked pretty good ,, but my face looks so slim while my body still have a lot of fats 
i feel that ALLLLL  i am losing is face fats ONLYY  ,, is there any way to lose weight without losing facial fats


----------



## mike456 (Apr 19, 2010)

no you just have to keep losing weight, and eventually it will come off everywere. Anyways who wants a fat face?


----------



## sos (Apr 19, 2010)

i don't say that i want fat face but when ur face is waaaay slimmer than ur body !! :S ,, and my cheeks are my remarkable thing


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 19, 2010)

You can't lose bodyfat in selected areas. It doesn't work like that. You will lose bodyfat proportional to the amount of fat cells you have in the given areas. Same reason most women lean out a lot faster on top than in the places that are driven by estrogen-pattern bodyfat depositing.


----------

